# Converted Abaddon the Despoiler



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I finished this recently for Tale of Painters. Hope you like it, if you'd like to see more check them out here


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

so very very awsome

+rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very skilled work.

However, his hair looks too close in hue to Space Wolves armour. Possibly it would work better with a different Chapter on the trophy rack.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Very skilled work.
> 
> However, his hair looks too close in hue to Space Wolves armour. Possibly it would work better with a different Chapter on the trophy rack.


All deliberate. I'm trying to use less colours so the model isn't too busy. Hence blood claw was chosen so the armour and shoulder pad colours would tie in with some elements of Abaddon like his shoulder pad, the flames and the hair. 

If I'd painted the marine a completely different colour, it would have been too prominent and stole the show a bit. The blood was also used to tie elements together and to tell a story. Put a lot of thought into this model.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow that is an awsome conversion much better than the current GW one or the new forge world preheresy one


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Gareth said:


> All deliberate. I'm trying to use less colours so the model isn't too busy. Hence blood claw was chosen so the armour and shoulder pad colours would tie in with some elements of Abaddon like his shoulder pad, the flames and the hair.


I meant the helmet on the trophy rack; possibly blood angels to match the mid-hue of the flames.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Really nice work mate, normally not a fan of dead models on bases but you managed to work it in well. Is this the start of a new army for you?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Like Battman said, better than either GW or FW ones. Good work.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful work! However Dave is completely right.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> I meant the helmet on the trophy rack; possibly blood angels to match the mid-hue of the flames.


The helm on the trophy track looks somehow related to Abaddon's hair because they are so close in color.

Either a slightly darker blue gray would have done the job, or a totally different chapter color.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is simply stunning. There's absolutely nothing to fault on that model. I think tying the SW colours in with his hair and trophy rack worked really well. The detail is superb without detracting from the center piece of this mini diorama that is Abbadon.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm loving this... but not liking the Wolf at his feet 

Love the fire, the sword, the base and pretty much everything about this mini. Well done.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry for replying to an old thread, but would it be possible to see some pics from other angles or perhaps a list of the parts used.


----------

